# Fotos für Verbandsflyer



## braungraphix (21. September 2006)

Hallo,

bin nun schon wieder Ewigkeiten auf der Suche nach guten Fotos für ein bestimmtes Thema. Sitze derzeit an einem Flyer für einen Verband, für den wir kostenlos, oder zumindest für wenig Geld, einen Flyer erstellen. Das Thema lautet Tanzball. Ich habe bereits bei photocase, aboutpixel und auch gettyimages vorbeigeschaut allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg. Gettyimages bietet einige sehr schöne Fotos allerdings in einer sehr hohen Preisklasse, so um die 400 bis 600 Euro für ein Foto ist einfach zu viel dafür, dass wir es dann aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Anbieter nennen, der vielleicht günstige Kollektionen anbietet? Die Fotos kann man ja sicher mal wieder verwenden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wo ich noch fündig werden könnte.

Habe nach Themen wie:
Tanzpaar, Paar, Tanzsaal, Tanzball, Lounge, Buffet, Sekt, Sektempfang, Kleid und auch Anzug gesucht. Was könnte noch zum Thema passen? Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Jilyna (2. November 2006)

Versuchs mal bei http://www.fotolia.de/, da gibts sehr günstige und teilweise sehr gute Bilder zum kleinen Preis.

Ansonsten gibts hier ne ganz gute Liste... Wobei aber viele der Anbieter einiges kosten...
http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/35/foto-fontarchive-2936-1.html

Wenn du gar nichts findest schau doch mal bei http://www.fotocommunity.de und FRAG die Fotografen da. Die meisten sind nett und hilfsbereit... Weiß ja nicht was das Verband ist... Aber wenns irgendwas wohltätiges oder sowas ist, dann findest bestimmt jemand der ein Bild spendet.


----------

